# Yellow cedar burl



## GeauxGameCalls (Nov 8, 2014)

Figured id post this one again to make Kevin drool over the YCB!



 





@Kevin

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Mrfish55 (Nov 8, 2014)

Loves me anything in yellow cedar burl, just picked up 4 more burls, those are beautiful

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Nov 8, 2014)

Four more!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 8, 2014)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Figured id post this one again to make Kevin drool over the YCB!
> 
> 
> @Kevin



You sure have a lot of hatred in your heart to be so young. You need to stop looking up to Henry he's a bad influence on a young fellow such as yourself so full of promise . . .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Nov 8, 2014)

Maybe I should sneak those pieces of CK in my picture next time? What you think @SENC ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 8, 2014)

Still looks great Elliot. Gonna need some of that to turn some day.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 8, 2014)

Drool, drool. Nice looking call.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 8, 2014)

Mrfish55 said:


> Loves me anything in yellow cedar burl, just picked up 4 more burls, those are beautiful



Have you posted any for sale yet ?????


----------



## Mrfish55 (Nov 8, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Have you posted any for sale yet ?????


Sorry that's the one wood I don't part with, I will offer up pen blanks from time to time but not often, more into trading for finished product.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 8, 2014)

Mrfish55 said:


> Sorry that's the one wood I don't part with, I will offer up pen blanks from time to time but not often, more into trading for finished product.



Dont't blame ya there !


----------



## Johnturner (Nov 8, 2014)

Let me know the next time pen blanks are offered up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 8, 2014)

Johnturner said:


> Let me know the next time pen blanks are offered up.



As soon as I get the cornbread I am going to resaw those gorgeous blanks and ban Fish. It's all good.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 8, 2014)

Kevin said:


> As soon as I get the cornbread I am going to resaw those gorgeous blanks and ban Fish. It's all good.


I'd like to be first in line to trade for some. I have some real nice FBE to trade

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 8, 2014)

Kevin said:


> As soon as I get the cornbread I am going to resaw those gorgeous blanks and ban Fish. It's all good.



Now thats messed up ....... Kinda sounds like @SENC

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 8, 2014)

hang with a crowd long enough and stuff happens!!!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Nov 8, 2014)

Kevin I'll take it all!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Nov 8, 2014)

@SENC @Tclem maybe if we all come together for once we can buy out all the cornbread and CK and then force Kevin to give us directions to his FBE patch so he can get his fix!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Johnturner (Nov 8, 2014)

Kevin said:


> As soon as I get the cornbread I am going to resaw those gorgeous blanks and ban Fish. It's all good.



??????

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

